
Apple Silicon 12-inch MacBook? Take my money - mpweiher
https://9to5mac.com/2020/09/02/comment-apple-silicon-12-inch-macbook-take-my-money/
======
cvaidya1986
If you are working in the cloud the power of the machine doesn’t matter that
much

